# 4 channel wirelss heating control



## fitzie79 (18 Oct 2009)

hi,

i have a 4 zone heating system - living area, downstairs bedrooms, upstairs bedrooms and hot water. 3 of the zones have motorised valve controls (the hot water doesn't and will come on when automatically when the heating is on). I am looking for a system that has wireless room temperature stats with a controller back at the boiler. I want to be able to program each zone to come on individually, preferrably with 7 day control options. Extra features like holiday mode, 1-hour boost (sometimes called party mode?) would be useful.

Looking on the web and through other posts here I see a few different manufactures of the wireless systems (Danfoss Randall, Honeywell and Siemens some of the ones I have seen.)

Has anyone experience with any of these systems and would they recommend them? Also, do I need a 3 or 4-channel system? I think I need a 4-channel system but the hot water won't have a wireless stat so not sure how this will work. Finally, each radiator has a TRV - would this cause an issue with the system?


----------



## DavyJones (19 Oct 2009)

First off, you should atleast stick a stat on the cylinder and wire it directly to a motorised valve on the cylinder circuit. when the heating is on, as soon as the cylinder reachs a pre-set temperture it will close that loop. If you do so, besure and fit an automatic bypass valve betwenn the boiler and that motorised valve, this will ensure that the pump has somewhere to go when all zones are off.

What controls the other motorised valves? room stats?


----------



## fitzie79 (20 Oct 2009)

plumber doesn't want to fit a valve on the hot water cylinder - reckons that you'll always want hot water if you have the heating on and he can put the expansion valve in the hot press instead of the utility this way. 

at the moment there is nothing controlling the motorised valves - have a temporary solution where there's a simple time clock and all valves are turned on together. this suits as in order to dry out the house we want all zones on together but looking for a proper long term solution with the room stats and zoned timeclock


----------



## galwaytt (20 Oct 2009)

fitzie79 said:


> plumber doesn't want to fit a valve on the hot water cylinder


...that's the real problem: he only wants to do what he wants to do.

Short of him paying you, I'd be telling him where, and how, you want stuff.  He's only making life easy for himself...........


----------



## DavyJones (20 Oct 2009)

Ask your plumber is he familar with current building regs? I assume the building is quite new, if so, his work is not up to current standards.

Don't see his point, he can still fit expansion vessel in hot press. The fact of the matter is, if a cylinder stat controls the motorised valve, it will only open when the cylinder needs more heat, cheaper for you to run.


----------



## fitzie79 (21 Oct 2009)

thanks for the responses. i take on board the points but i suppose at this stage i can't change anything so i am hoping for the best system based on what my setup is. any recommendations on wireless controllers?

i was looking at this option for the room thermostats http://www.heatingcontrolsonline.co...eless-programmable-room-thermostat-p-135.html

and using this 3 channel receiver

[broken link removed]

could get a cylinder stat as well and use this to top up solar panel hot water in the summer when the zoned radiators would be off


----------

